# whizzer/schwinn



## reversrun (Mar 27, 2013)

can anyone tell me why this tank has welded in bosses to the frame ?  all the other whizzers i've seen are clamp on tanks.  suppose to be a 1948  thanx Keith


----------



## bricycle (Mar 27, 2013)

not sure, but maybe it is an Ambassador that was made for a whizzer?????


----------



## mason_man (Mar 27, 2013)

Nice Model S-10!! with lots of accessories, both on the bike and the motor, emboss whizzer gas tank too.

The Lucky seven was the dead giveaway.

Ray


----------



## mason_man (Mar 28, 2013)

Motor should be model J, look by your drain plug for serial#, missing carb, should be carter N,with all the hop up on the motor,could have been a Tillotson MT.
Also missing is the Bendix Genertor,$200.00 for a NOS one, plus $20.00 for wiring kit.
Thanks for posting!

Ray


----------



## mason_man (Mar 29, 2013)

Whizzer made most of there money selling there accessories, and sometimes made changes to there parts.
the red tank has the gas shut off in the front bottom of tank here.
Simplex wanted to use whizzers handle assy, throttle, Goldman ask Don White what he thought, Don said yes it's money, Goldman said NO, their our competitors.

Ray


----------



## mason_man (Apr 1, 2013)

Whizzer also made Schwinn's brake switch for Schwinn too. 
probably already knew that.

Ray


----------

